# How it started - need your advice



## ramon82 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi everyone,

Since last year I have been suffering from various symptoms which are linked to IBS. I am not sure 100% its IBS because no colonoscopy or endoscopy were performed however my doctors are pretty sure its IBS. Since then I ve done several blood tests and they are all normal so it shouldn't be serious....or at least I hope so. I also done the Celiac test which was OK too.

The first time it started I had a sudden urge to defecate and I had diarrhea for a couple of hours. Since that day my bowels were never the same again - I was told it could be (PI-IBS) Post Infectious IBS. Basically during the day I have a lot of flatulence, my belly does a lot of noises and I defecate around 4-6 times a day. The consistency of the stool varies from very loose to sometimes hard. I also notice undigested food in my stool. For some reason this had stopped and I had some months of relief from it but recently I had another diarrhea episode and it triggered itself again. I eliminated completely from my diet the following food: coke, chocolate, coffee, alcohol. Now I am also eliminating diary products from my diet, and moving to Soya based products. I am taking ClinFlor probiotics three times a day and Eucarbon tablets for the flatulence. It does give some relief but I am not 100%. I never saw blood in my stool, I am not losing weight, and I am not generally fatigued or tired.

Has anyone been through something like this? It does relate to IBS a lot but I am worried about other serious conditions. Considering that colonoscopy has so many risks (rupture of colon & flush of gut flora) I do not wish to rush and do it if I don't need it.

Thanks a lot


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Sounds like fairly typical moderate to severe IBS-D.

Often when the symptoms are consistant with IBS and no red flags show up in the symptoms or in the blood work they tend to not do the invasive testing as the odds of finding anything really don't balance out the risks of the tests. Sometimes overtesting IBSers just adds to the stresses they are already under so the IBS gets worse for no real benefit.

Have you looked at the low FODMAP diet? Some people find the Calcium discussed at length on LNAPES Calcium thread in the IBS-D forum to be useful for slowing down the D.


----------



## ramon82 (Oct 4, 2012)

This morning I had an urge to poo and some mucus ended in my underwear....photo @ http://img853.images...3/5695/yv4k.jpg

Any idea if this is related to IBS or some other serious condition? no blood visible, just some fecal matter....


----------



## ramon82 (Oct 4, 2012)

Hi everyone....

How come no one is replying to my posts ?


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

I would also look into a strong probiotic. Most have a hard time working because they don't survive the stomach well, so it takes some experimentation, but I would try a few different ones.


----------



## ramon82 (Oct 4, 2012)

Yesterday I had some whole grain pasta with some soya cream and salmon - it caused me extreme gas pain and loosened my stool...is this because its insoluble fibre?


----------



## ramon82 (Oct 4, 2012)

I compiled this chart : http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/6729/rmhm.jpg

It's a matrix of food which is soluble fiber and compares its FODMAP and gaseous properties. The food in RED should be AVOIDED by IBSers and the food in GREEN is OK.

What do you think of it? can you give suggestions about the missing properties?


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

ramon82 said:


> Yesterday I had some whole grain pasta with some soya cream and salmon - it caused me extreme gas pain and loosened my stool...is this because its insoluble fibre?


I've never had soya cream, and I haven't had salmon often enough to know if that has any influence. I do know that too much soluble fiber at once can cause bloating, as I've personally experienced that - but I don't think I've gotten gas cramps from pasta. Alas, everyone is different so it's hard to be certain.


----------

